# RR 45 burnt relay board



## marksherratt (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi,

New member who could use a little help!

I recently acquired a Brasilia RR45, it was from a cafe and well used, but seemed to be doing a great job in the week or so since I've had it. However a few days ago disaster struck as I was grinding and there was a pop, it stopped working and a a bit of smoke started coming out of the front. I quickly unplugged it and then proceeded to take it apart to see if I could rescue it. What I have discovered is that the relay board burnt out (pictures below), which from a little internet research seems like something that should be fixable/replaceable or even possible to rewire and leave out. However, seeing as my electrical skills are pretty much non existent, any help/advice on how to fix this and any ideas on what might have caused this to happen in the first place are very gratefully received.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Mark. Not sure how easy it would be to repair the relay board but found this

http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page/rossi/36










Item 702063


----------



## marksherratt (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Jason,

That looks like it might be exactly what I need! I'll give it a go. Really appreciate you finding that for me!


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

I've seen this thing referred to as the PCB. Anyone know if that's the same thing as the relay?


----------



## marksherratt (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Alex, I'm not sure, I'll look into that as well.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

Do not forget to look on RS component site, for same part, they are mostly less than a tenner (free PP)!

and all have common footprints, I had seen a recommendation to buy here for Bezzera machines.

eg http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/non-latching-relays/0376824/

[may need a desolder pump too]

Paul


----------



## marksherratt (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks jpaul, that's really useful.

I've also just found this post, where this guy seems to just do away with the whole thing and connect the switch directly to the motor http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/semi-rebuild-gino-rossi-rr45-t20064.html. Obviously this looks easier (and cheaper) but don't want to blow the grinder (myself, my house??) up. Do you, or anyone else have any advice on this?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

A relay would be component on the board.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Before replacing that relay board, I think I would want to know why it burnt out .... Mostly so you don't replace the board, switch it on and it burns out again. Especially seeing that yhd burn marks are not directly under the relay but under the connectors that go off and return to the motor ... Not under the relay.

i would be concerned that the motor may have drawn too much ampage for whatever reason ..... Does anyone know how to test a motor ?? .... If one of the windings has gone it would do this, but I have no idea how to test or even if you can do ...... Likewise get a multimeter on all those wires and check for continuity, when my Elektra blew up it was invaluable diagnosing it was just a worn power cable

did the rcd in the house get tripped? Or was that OK .... If it was ok .... I don't know what this would tell us, but it might point fingers knowing if the failure caused a short or leakage back to the rcd


----------



## marksherratt (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for your help everyone, I have now managed to rewire it leaving out the board entirely, just connected the plug to the switch and the switch to the motor and it seems to work fine, the only thing it has affected is that the auto stop in the doser no longer works but that's not a problem. If anyone thinks I've made a terrible mistake and am going to blow up my house do let me know.

Very pleased to have it back (Although feeling a little wired this morning from drinking way to much coffee after attempting some of the tips I've found on here! Slowly getting better I think!)


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I would still read up to see how you check how much current a motor is drawing .... just to diagnose the original fault ... then again if you do find it goes again, all it should do is blow the fuse in the plug and you will know where the issue is


----------



## marksherratt (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks h1udd good advice, I will get it checked out! Still seems to be working fine today which is a relief!


----------

